# Jessica simpson lip colour



## (:KrIsTy:) (Jan 12, 2009)

Anyone know what she might be using on her lips


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 12, 2009)

Spice lipliner + Half n Half lipstick(Creamey Warm Pinky Beige)


----------



## iluvmac (Jan 13, 2009)

Stripdown lipliner and Honeyflower lipstick?


----------



## kimmy (Jan 13, 2009)

i'd go with stripdown l/l and half n' half l/s.


----------

